# Why are some of you in the hobby?



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You know I've have been really sick the last few days and have had fevers etc.
After helping with shows for a number of years, helping with clinic,s letting anyone come visit our home.
Right now after not sleeping for 3 nights and still tring to run my busness I should not even be here.
I always say , Don't let anyone take away your fun of the hobby.
I have seen and meet Lewis Polk many times, I have meet other makers of products. I have talked with dealers big and small.
Lewis has put out of his own pocket money to try to get shows going to help the hobby. some have failed.
I have seen him read clinics from script as I have done on some subjects to keep me on track.
I saw our guess speaker read from script at the national .
Man I get so tired of the same as---les picking on any and all little things. Even big things then I see those same people at shows acting, I mean ACTING friendly to everyone.
Yet running long threads on nit picking shi-. 
Don't you ever want to encourage some one for tring??
I've been around know it alls at clubs and at shows. They are great in one or two areas but suck in all the rest, maybe we should nit pick on all your weak spots.
Any one who knows me Knows I don't have to prove anything. 
No other company gets out there and is talked about even when I point out small problems in their work. But boy ,If it was from Arsito you'd be all over it.

Shad, you know this has gone on for years.. 
Dwight is the only one I see that tries to do something. But if the top owner of the company stand s back them why deal with stuff.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hear, Hear, Marty.....









Hope you'll feel better.... T'aint no fun being sick.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 07 Jul 2011 10:06 PM 
Hear, Hear, Marty.....









Hope you'll feel better.... T'aint no fun being sick.


Ditto to what Stan said.









Get well soon Marty.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

This thread should be an interesting read...Nothing to add except to agree with this is supposed to be a fun hobby...thats the key word ain't it, HOBBY. Not an obsession, not a trek nor a religious quest. Sometimes people can take some of this stuff way too personnely, sometimes you just have to let go of things. I think thats why I enjoy whimsical models and layouts, keeps one from getting bent up about things. Anyways hope you get better Marty, I had a horrid horrid cold that lasted three months, I still cough from occasionally. It does go away finally. Hang in there...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

hey Marty Hope you feel beter soon. 

There is truth to the statement " You can work your self sick"

I have pulled all nighters to get something up and running and two days later I am sick as a dog. 

I agree with what you are saying in your post. ( Speaking as my self ) 

Thank your for all your efforts at the convention and your open house in Sept. 

JJ


----------



## saintyohann (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

I'm in the hobby because I like to play with trains. I've tried to help promote the hobby and mls by volunteering at the booth at the Queen Mary in the past and helping at open houses. But I left mls for a year and a half before recently coming back. I rarely visit and often skip reading the forums. All because of one member who pushes others around because no one tells him no. It kills this site as a community and makes it impossible for me to stay here and enjoy it, or to recommend it to others. 

You are one of the reasons I do check in from time-to-time. You generously share your knowledge, skill and incredible layout. I only hope that he does not drive you away like he did to me and others. Don't let him take what you have to offer to the hobby from anyone else. 

- red


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

It is, indeed, pretty pathetic to witness how some people conduct themselves and attempt to advance their own agendas on a public forum, but I guess that is one of the drawbacks of this form of open communication. 

It does just take a few bad apples to ruin the whole barrel and, unfortunately, a few have managed to worm their way into this site. Not good for MLS, and not good for the hobby as a whole. I've seen some comments on other threads that border on libel, and a few that have even crossed that border. One of these days those now-permanent words may come back to bite the authors in their respective butts. Personally, I would love to see that happen just so it could serve as a lesson to all that words can have consequences. 

I try to continually remind myself that there are far more really good and decent people in this hobby than there are malcontents and pot-stirrers, and out of the thousands of participants on this forum, most are truly fine folks who want nothing more than to enjoy a fun-filled, rewarding, and relaxing hobby. I will never let the few mean-spirited individuals--and they are few enough in number that I could actually name names, but won't--detract from the enjoyment this hobby has brought to my life. I almost feel sorry for them because it's obvious that they are unhappy individuals engaged in a leisure pastime that is supposed to have just the opposite effect.


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

There are several on this forum that I know when I see the title of their post where it's going before I even read it. Others post comments within a thread not involving the main subject but just a one-line jab at Aristo (see the "Hudson" thread for example). Not meant as a slam, but on other forums I belong to this would be called "trolling" and the mods would not tolerate it. 

I need to say this...I have exactly one Aristo engine, an RS3. Love it. Soon I will add a Consolidation. A few pieces of rolling stock, and I will add more. It is a TINY FRACTION of my empire. Yet Aristo has brought me more enjoyment of this hobby then the "naysayers" ever will! 

They will not be happy until they have brought down the mighty Aristo. There used to be a derogatory term on this forum, "Red Box Brigade". Well LGB has been killed and the naysayers had to turn on the next gazelle...I saw "yellow boxers" mentioned recently. Guess they have a new target firmly in their sights. 

I ask the mods, you don't tolerate personal attacks but you do tolerate backhanded ones. "Kool-aide drinkers", "Red Box Brigade", Ars-kissing emoticons. All are ok huh? 

When Aristo is defeated I wonder who they'll move to next? I hade a really bad experience with a USA GP-30...Hmmm, "Star boxers"?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Rather than trying to police other people's behavior, and other people's way of enjoying the hobby, I just ignore stuff I don't like. 

I have found that the "nitpickers" greatly increase my enjoyment of the hobby, because when stuff breaks down, I have detailed info on how to fix it. I have a bunch of aristo engines, all of them had problems which I learned how to fix thanks to the generous work of "nit pickers." My alternative in each case would have been to box it up and ship it back, neither convenient nor cheap nor always effective. 

Thank you very much, "nit pickers." 

Here's a suggestion: just ignore threads you don't like. Clicking on links is entirely optional in the world of the internet.


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

I've heard the "Just ignore threads you don't like" spin before. Problem is you can't. It's a little like someone with a stomach condition using the bathroom at a party, you can ignore the noises coming through the door but eventually the "stink" is going to permeate the whole house.


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

All because of one member who pushes others around because no one tells him no. 

Who could that be?


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

I got into the hobby because I like trains. But I get alot more out of it. This forum is one way I can read the wisdom of others. Marty I try to make most clinics you do because your really want to help others have fun. I don't post very often but I do read every day this site. Yes I do read other sites but only one or two times a week, MLS is every day. I feel that there are a lot of folks here that share what they have and I get as much as I can. I do have to over look somethings howerer that's everwhere. I hope you get well soon. And yes there are others that I must read and learn when they post.
Others have said it better, just get well.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I used to whine about the death of the hobby (okay, I still do) as people left of simply bought and ran things without being modelers any more...

After I was asked to give a clinic on building steam locomotives, I realized that I had to give back, to teach, and to be patient. I now make it a point to share whatever I can in the hobby. When a 15 year old kid dropped a scratch built steam locomotive, I could have gotten mad, but I smiled and said I built it once, I can build another (it wasn't that bad anyway, just a scratch in the paint and a bent corner). Getting mad would have scared him away from modeling, but I hope that by being nice I encouraged him to try it himself. After all, he was holding the engine because he was fascinated that I built it myself, and was telling me he wanted to try it as well.


I am a model railroader because I like trains and I like building models. I am on this forum because I enjoy learning, and occasionally being able to teach or inspire. I try my best to ignore the jerks, and to forgive the occasional jerkiness that we all show from time to time. This site inspired me to get into LS trains, to try scratch building (in LS and HO) and to go out and give clinics, demonstrations, etc. There is a lot of good here.


I wish you the best, and a speedy return to health and happiness.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I hafta admit I DO have an agenda. -- I'm out to prove to (new) folks that ya don't need a high 5 or 6 figure income and 2 spare acres to enjoy this hobby. 

As for the rest, ALL the manufacturers have made some real stinkeroos. They've all made some gems, too. Unfortunately, they sometimes try to pass the former off as the latter. - and that's where the trouble often starts. Then, too often, folks in this hobby tend to have all the social skills of that 'know-it-all' nerdy kid in the Polar Express movie. -- trains just seem to attract folks like that. They honestly don't intend to be obnoxious, it just comes out that way. I think very few are jerks on purpose - they just forget there are real people on the other side of their pooter screen.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I truly enjoy this great train hobby. If it is lousy out I can tinker in the baement on a project summer or winter. If it is nice out I can run a train be it for 10 minutes or the afternoon. There are so many aspects to this hobby that you could be involved for a life time and not run out of projects. I have gained alot of insight that has really helped me expand my empire and enjoy the hobby even more by posting and reading links on this here forum. Yes there are some characters that almost demand that their way is the only way but hey it is my RR and I always take what they say with a grain of salt. Some guys love Aristo some USAT. If someone is trashing say Aristo then I would say grab that salt shaker because there are jsut as many folk who love them. I like USAT and LGB a friend of mine is a fan of Aristo and LGB. Hey to each their own. Trains are like people there are good ones and some not so good ones. 
What does trouble me about this forum and I recently experieinced it when I asked a question and hoped to gain some insight on why a 50 foot section of my track was losing voltage. The responses started off with ideas and possible troubles to check but quickly turned into members questioning members and not believing what was said? It got to the point where my original question was called into doubt and Greg E jumped in and wrote " I tend to believe Todd" thanks Greg for believing me and giving me a possible solution. I wouldn't write about and try to find an answer to a made up problem but that was where soome of the answers were leading?? I posted the near identical question on another large scale train forum and I got straight answers and possible solutions without the bickering and personal attacks? It left me feeling that the responders on this forum didn't even read my original question or they read between the lines and made up their own problems. 
I think many problems on this forum and in the world could be solved if people would simply listen or read and comprehend what has been spoken or written before they open their mouths to comment. Mama always said "if you don't have anything good to say then don't say anything" 
Issues are issues and problems are problems be it train related or personal and sometimes being able to hide behind a keyboard makes people act ruder than the ver would if face to face. I for one see this forum as a resource with all sorts of folks willing to take time to read and respond accordingly with the intentions to help a fellow train buff in need. I will keep reading, keep posting, and keep adding in my 2 cents when I think it will benefit another. I will also continue to keep that salt shaker close. 
Todd


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm in the hobby because as a kid I loved trains. That kid is still in me at 64. HO trains always run under the Xmas tree as far back as I can remember. We were fortunate to have a cabin in Strawberry Ca. from the mid 1950's. This area was surrounded by the Pickering Lumber Corp. RR and the West Side Lumber RR. I spent time watching the Shays Hauling consists of logs across Beardsley Dam and hiking the abandoned spurs. I was very fortunate to experience seeing the "real thing", now Shays are my favorite Loco on my garden RR. Since I built our railroad we now have a Grandson, 3yrs old, this has enhanced the fun of running the trains. It's a great feeling when he hits the front door and says "Granpa let's run trains". It's fun to see the wonder and excitement he has, it reminds me of me when I was young. It's a great hobby!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ddevoto on 08 Jul 2011 09:09 AM 
I'm in the hobby because as a kid I loved trains. That kid is still in me at 64. HO trains always run under the Xmas tree as far back as I can remember. We were fortunate to have a cabin in Strawberry Ca. from the mid 1950's. This area was surrounded by the Pickering Lumber Corp. RR and the West Side Lumber RR. I spent time watching the Shays Hauling consists of logs across Beardsley Dam and hiking the abandoned spurs. I was very fortunate to experience seeing the "real thing", now Shays are my favorite Loco on my garden RR. Since I built our railroad we now have a Grandson, 3yrs old, this has enhanced the fun of running the trains. It's a great feeling when he hits the front door and says "Granpa let's run trains". It's fun to see the wonder and excitement he has, it reminds me of me when I was young. It's a great hobby! 

Boy........ Did you hit the nail on the head.. We must of missed or by passed each other in the 50ths... We.. in the 50th stayed at the Strawberry lodge right after i got married. At that time I was driving trucks to for Howard Termial and Del. stuff to the Dam and lots of pic. of the shays that was still working. Even Got stuck on a floating bridge hulling stuff for the Camino Dam. 
Howard Termial had a office in Placerville that I dropped off a set of DBL's ( two Frt. trailers) Every morning and head back to Sacramento, Ca. where we lived. Thro were the good old days. 

Mighigan Cal Lumber co. use to run a shay down to Placerville to Blare Lumber Co. Then shipped by SP from there.

Ya . We always had a Ho train around the tree and guess that how i have always been in the Hobby..
In 1998, I seen a big huller Eng. on E-bay and wanted an Eng. to put up on a mantal, but found out it runs. laf. That started a loop in the back yard.. Very Crude layout, but it was a start. 


We don't get in to the Pickie stuff that goes on the Internet or anywhere else.
We just have fun with people that are in to the hobby like us and we try to trade off our knowledge with other and learn from them. Its all in having a fun hobby and to enjoy with others.

Just be happy we have a few Mfg. to have some trains.


Oh. Marty well said and get back to your old self. Get Well Play trains... Old Guy. me


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

1. Great People! 
One Example, I call Stan Cederleaf last Sunday(never talked to him before, just him posting his phone number in a forum post), about my fathers Spektrum mogul gear issue, he told me exactly what to do and where to get a replacement gear. I have the greatest time at Diamondhead every year (wish I was their last year) due to the people there. Never met a hobby with more down to earth honest people ever! 

2. Something to do with dad, 
Anything that increases time spent with my father is good! 

3. It can be as laid back and as intense as you want, 
Run sparkies or do some gardening/bridge building, or run a live steam coal engine where you have to give the engine 100% of you attention or risk losing the fire/steam pressure/water battle! 


4. I always loved trains, something about the mechanical aspects. The real ones were behemoths of engineering! Also the sights, sounds and smells!


etc etc, I can go on for a while lol 

I will say this one thing that this hobby needs big time, an affordable starter set. What happened to the Bachmann Big Hauler $100 starter set I use to see at my local warehouse club? 
There needs to be a starter set that manufactures should sell close to cost just to grow the hobby! Sales & Marketing 101 (loss leaders, to get you to purchase other things lol) 
Tired of seeing the hobby store mentality of "I can't sell Largescale" well you have to market it to sell it, also have to have it in stock! (local hobby shop grumble lol)


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Marty,

I really appreciate all the things you do, both as a large-scale modeler and as a “behind-the-curtain” type of guy who makes things happen for large-scale modeling in general.

As to why I am in this hobby … well, I’ve been a model railroader for a long time, but I’ve only gotten serious about large-scale in the past few years. And a large part of my converting over to large-scale has to do with you. When I first joined the forum, I was intrigued with all the talk about “Marty’s Thingy!”

After meeting you a few years ago at HAGRS, I knew I had to visit your layout. And I can honestly say that attending the Battery Powered Steam-up for the past couple of years has been one of the highlights of my brief large-scale experience. Both Mary and I enjoy it tremendously. And we have met some really great people at the same time. Actually, I consider the folks at your Fall shindig as part of a large extended family.

As to the sometimes negative posts on the forum, well, I just ignore most of it. I’m in this hobby for the fun, the camaraderie, and the overall general sharing of ideas and information. Keep up the great work and watch out for the post-convention burnout blues.


Hope you feel better soon,


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm wincing at posting this but...



Just a couple things to point out...If one talks about the sheer number of products that have had production "issues" a certain company in Philly probably takes the cake for that crown!...but I'd still buy from them if they made something I really liked (like the new Lyn). Same with Aristo, I havent bought anything big from them in years but I have bought 2 eggers and I think I personally have bought more of the track mini-circles per capita than anyone else in America. Having been around here long enough to know that the issues with Aristo are partially their own fault, big announcements that lead nowhere (SD-9?) or are soooooooooo drawn out that by the time product finally arrives the wind is all but gone out of the sails (Connie) or have production problems that lead to products requiring serious repairs. This has happened to just about all the majors but it doesnt help anyone when the manufacturer will not publicly admit there is a problem (more than one company is guilty of this) so is it any wonder why some have a slightly less bright view of certain companies and their promotions? 












I am not going to talk about what are clearly issues of any percieved personal agendas or vendetas as that is for the Mods to deal with, I just want to make the point that there are some valid reasons why some of us are a little cynical about most majors. I think Bachmann has it right, dont announce new product until its ready to ship, HLW has done this also, anyone seen there newest Forney or better yet, the 2 truck Birney trolley in the latest GR?, no one saw that coming and it looks terrific.











I never heard the term "yellow boxer" but I want to say that there was a good reason the term "Red Box Brigade" came into being, before the Big Hindenburg the term RBB simply ment one who was a big fan of EPL products in lieu of any others, but by the time it was clear to all that all was not well in Nurmburg it began to take on a darker meaning, the term Red Box Brigands even came into being, frown if you want, but at the end of EPL thats the way a very small but overtly vocal group of them behaved. It was NOT the "haters" who did in EPL, far from it, it died from within, it was the damn brothers whos bad business practices drove the company into the ground, all while their most loyal fans did a perfect Jim Jones by defending their leaders without ever questioning just what was really occuring. During the Big Hindenburg, it was a small cadre of fans who actively squeelched ANY attempt to rationally discuss what was happening and having more than one thread deleted for simply trying to hold a civil discussion of the matter (across 4 forums and 2 continents non-the-less), all the while no matter for all the declarations that all was well, nothing to see here, wait till next week, the company still ended up a burning pile of charred aluminum on a New Jersey airfield. It was this groups inability to deal with that reality, the animosity it generated, the fueds, and in the end proved to be, to quote Shakespeare, " a lot of smoke and fury signifying nothing ".















In the end it was the "RBB" that did FAR more damage to the brands reputation at that time than any "haters" ever did by publicly branding themselves as an LGB vendor at one of the BTS during that period told me " ...a bunch of loonies". So that the term RBB had a serious reason for its existsance, this very same small but very vocal group of people then went absolutely and totally irrationally ape-sh*t when Newquida first appeared, you would have thought Satan himself had just taken a dump on the alter in St Peters! I have never seen more irrational animosity heaped on a product, even after it was clearly determined that they were their own legal product, even if they were making models of the same items LGB had made (oh like THATS never happened before in the smaller scales) again more threads locked and deleted, and the loss of a very good overseas forum, and again in the end, more smoke, more fury, and a whole lot of nothing changed...NewQ is still there and no they havent flooded the Gates of Elysium with miilions of their purple boxes, if anything they are in fact, despite their low low prices, still not all that easy to come by. Marklin has resumed production of LGB and despite some grimacing about changes in quailty, all is once again relatively calm in the LGB world, in fact more than a couple of the ney-sayers have since begun adding NewQ cars to their roster, or used them to bash into specific cars never offered by LGB, they finally realized its alot easier to carve up a $50 car than a $250 car. 















My point is that this is a HOBBY, something that is supposed to be fun, dont be getting your knickers all twisted up because of some one product has been delayed or the owner of a company has some percieved issue with one or a few individuals that like to air their laundry on a public forum, skip them, send a PM to the mods, or go out and run a train or sit at the workbench. The leasons that SHOULD have been learned from the Big Hindenburg and the RBB history is that in reality, NO one company is really worth getting that all worked up about when it comes to percieved loyalties or personal slights, don't think that one or more of these companies will never go away again, maybe I'm just older and more jaded, but I'm sure Varney had its fans and detractors, so did Delton, and a slew of other makers that have come and gone over the years, others have arisen or expanded to fill their spaces. Dont take this stuff so seriously, its just a bunch of TOYs in the end, expensive highly detailed toys, but toys non-the-less, and remember that above all the wind, smoke and fury, is mostly blue skies.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic 
I did not read all that but you really know how to work the photos. amazing.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By tmtrainz on 08 Jul 2011 06:16 AM 
All because of one member who pushes others around because no one tells him no. 



Who could that be? 





GEEEE! I wonder!!!


Bubba


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Marty, it's simple.... _*I like toy trains.*_ Especially yellow colored ones.
Note the decal that's going on a new caboose.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Marty I hope you are feeling better. 

It's my Dad's fault and that 6-8-6 Pennsy turbine that would scream down the hallways every Christmas, no punk circle around the tree! He ran it through the house when Mom would let him. 
As the youngest I was born into that pure time of train enjoyments! When time, a move and then space permitted I owned that Basement Empire and ran it year 'round. As a Navybrat the weight restrictions doomed the O and I was 'switched' to HO ....Arrrrgggghhhh! My old friends sold at a bargain I had no choice. 

Bought this home and ordered a MMI On3 K-27 with the intentions of going outdoors. Bought a jig to make my own switches, built a ladder for a roadbed and watched a monsoon bury it in one storm... Sadly the RGS 455 hasn't turned a wheel. 
I bought a starter set and the next day $300 worth of SS track and I've been hooked ever since. It's great to be outdoors and playing or pondering. My critters trust me, I am the peanut god and they warn me of dangers. 
I'm in this hobby because it keeps me sane, keeps me thinking and yeah caring enough to get out of bed and do something! 

Happy Rails 
John


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I saw my first G-scale train in Mizzel's in Denver it was a Shay with sound in it. I was hooked ordered my first Shay with Phoenix, and a box of 10ft curves, and box of straights, and I've been at it every since, after taking a time off to run a business, from 2000 till 2006, then got hooked on ebaying, and it took off from there to where I am today. Almost driven out of the hobby by high prices, and my money situation, now I am just making do with what I have, unless it's a small purchase, or to detail the layout somewhat!! Regal


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

I started in the hobby around fifty years ago when I took apart my dad's train because it suddenly stopped running while I was palying with it. I have been taking trains apart and putting them back together even since, rarely the way I found them, often better than I found them, but a few time significantly worse and that is usually a temporary condition. I am in the hobby, because I like to tinker with things that have lots of moving parts, trains are magnificient when all those moving parts are working together optimally and that is what I aim for.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to be able to run a REAL Live Steam Locomotive. Owning a real full scale loco is simply out of the equation! No cash, no room. Those two criteria, "room" and "cash", are quite limiting things. Even a "park sized" engine is out of the question for me.

I was considering the Ride-On scales as I think I could afford something but the only part of my property to make a layout is about 20-ft x 60-ft and so in the larger scales I could not even have a circle and I don't want a point-to-point RR.

When I found that I could get a Live Steam Locomotive that I could carry without a fork-lift and the scale was smal enough for a layout to have at least some varied viewing of the engine running continuously in one direction at a time, I started looking at "G" sized locos.

I could not find anything that I liked the looks of, until Aster came out with the USRA Light Makado. The price was a struggle for me, but it "fit the bill" as far as what I wanted. So I used 2 years worth of tax refunds and a sizeable hunk of my charge card to get it.

Then I needed a track to run it on... I found that putting down just straight sections of plastic track was "not enough" for me and the engine would not handle the curves of plastic track. (Note, starting small with plastic track was a waste of cash!) Thus I built an elevated structure and bought some better track. I got what LOOKED right to me, and trying to take into account the present wisdom at the time I bypassed the cheaper aluminium track (most said aluminium could not be easily cleaned of the oils of Live Steam and be too slipery for running well) and bought Nickle-Silver (I liked the silver color over the color of brass). (Another large hit on my charge card!)

Then I decided I needed a load for the locomotive to pull so I bought one car in a "similar" scale and it LOOKED simply DUMB behind my loco... A total waste of cash from my viewpoint. A bit more searching and I found cars of the proper scale to match my engine and bought 9 of them. I could have had 10, but I wasted the cash on the faux-scaled one. (More on the charge card!)

I then got it into my head that I wanted to double-head a train and I came into enough cash to pay off the charge card AND purchase a 2nd Aster Mikado. I also knew I needed more cars to pull and found another 20 of the proper scale. I really enjoyed double-heading a 29 car consist and it was great to look at, but almost more than the tangled wad of synapses in my skull could handle; trying to use two Radio Control units to run two independent engines! ARRRRGGGGGHHHH! Running them both from just one Radio Control unit is much easier, but is not effecient use of the engines; and the time to prep two engines detracted just enough from the fun that I don't do it anymore.

As I developed a deeper interest in the hobby, I saw what others were doing and wanted to do something similar. Add some foliage, some buildings, factories, a railyard and track lighting, etc. I began to collect lots of bits and pieces of things to flesh out my layout.

After a while, my focus became building a 3/4 circle Roundhouse with working turntable. The design phase was fun, until I realized what I had designed was a 15-ft diameter building that would completely fill one of the reversing loops at one end of my RR. It would be unwieldly to get to it for construction and maintenance. I broke it down into modules to make it easier, but the whole project has completely overwhelmed me. If it were to be on the ground, or if I was a whole lot more limber, I think I could do it, but it would be up on a 3 to 4-ft tall structure and getting to it for maintenance would be difficult. Trap doors under it would be fine for someone that can crawl under the structure and then stand up, but that ain't ME! Crawling on top of it is likewise out of the question for me.

AND ... I am finding that I am not interested enough to make the cash outlay that would be required to update my elevated structure to support it. And anything less than what I want is not worth MY effort to do.

Yes, I understand the wisdom of starting small and working up to something bigger, but something small is not what I want and would be a total waste of my now, again, limited cash resources.

As heath and cash resources have both dwindled, I have started to withdraw from the full blown "hobby" of Garden Railroading and have begun to divest myself of all the items I collected over the years to "flesh-out" the layout, so I can concentrate on just the part that got me into it to begin with... Namely, running a real Live Steam Locomotive, which does not really require the "decoration" part of the hobby. I am selling, giving away and trashing that which is not needed to just run the Locomotive. I am keeping just a few cars of rolling stock (for a work load) and selling the rest, including a Live Diesel and I will be selling one of the Mikes soon to get cash to repair my elevated structure which was damaged by a freeze/thaw/freeze cycle a couple of years ago.

Still a great Hobby, but a very limited scope now for me.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By lvmosher on 08 Jul 2011 11:15 AM 










Where's CAR 54?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Car 54

Here it is:


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

I knew that was coming







you're the first to mention it though.....maybe I'll add DOTS C.A.R. 52


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Several years ago I was into racing 1/8 Nitro RC trucks competitively.
It was great at the beginning, people were friendly and everyone was respectful and helpful. 
The sad part was over the years the people in the hobby were getting more and more unruly, rude and confrontational.
It got to the point were I just stopped racing altogether two years ago and sold off many thousands of dollars worth of gear and equipment.

I then started looking for another hobby to invest my time and money in, preferably something that I could enjoy and stick with. 
I had always had an interest in large scale trains but just never had the time for it, because of other interests.
I went to several of the big shows and a convention or two and really liked what I was seeing. The people I met were beyond helpful,
and friendly. I was also impressed with the level of customer service I received from the dealers I had met.

I decided this was what I was looking for and dove in head first and have not looked back.
I did my research, looked at all the different scales and types of trains and how I wanted to control my equipment and what I wanted to do with.
I'm very happy with the results so far and am looking forward to future expansions and acquisitions.

I am getting a little concerned with the rising level of disrespectful, rude and confrontational post and threads that are appearing here on MLS.
I have seen this type of behavior ruin one hobby for me already. I know this won't happen to my current hobby because I can just chose not 
to read the MLS forums anymore, but that would be a shame. I really like this forums and all the great information and tips I get from here.
I like everyone here just fine and have the utmost respect for all of you.

I hope in the future that we can move away from all the nastiness and flame wars that have been so prevalent lately for the good of this forum and the hobby as well.
To this end I hope the moderators step up and get this under control before it is to late.

Ron


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

though maybe ya ment _this_ Car 54


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, it's out of control on this thread... 

All the people upset about the "bad guy" are making personal attacks themselves. 

Threads started just to attack others. 

Rule 1.1 and 1.2 seem to not be in force any more. 


Greg


----------



## Tahoe1 (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh, For Christ's Sake! 

You know what I like Best? 

Being a "Lurker!"


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in this hobby because I like trains. The first train (Lionel) came into our house in December, 1940 when I was 6 months old. I have been surrounded by trains ever since. In addition to the early Lionel, I have collected and run Z, N, HO, and last of all G. I like "G" because of the WOW factor and I can run it outdoors. "G" is much more of a family experience than any of the other scales. Nancy enjoys setting scenes with buildings, people and animals. She is also interested in the plants that grow in the railroad.

Another aspect of the hobby that I like is setting up and running at shows and the interaction with the public. I used to carry a dozen or so pictures that show we actually do run these trains outdoors. The pictures of the trains running in snow, especially the rotary throwing snow, always generate positive comments. "It really does that!" Now I have an old laptop that I take to the show and run a slide show with all the pictures. I can also run the DVD with the rotary working. The laptop is much better because I don't have to get as close to the visitors. I always seemed to come down with something after the shows. The last two times with the laptop I've been fine.

I enjoy trying to help people learn about garden trains and I think that through MLS I can offer knowledge and advise gained from over 30 years experience in the "G" gauge hobby.

Chuck


----------



## Adam Anderson (Apr 21, 2011)

Posted By NTCGRR on 07 Jul 2011 09:48 PM 
You know I've have been really sick the last few days and have had fevers etc.
After helping with shows for a number of years, helping with clinic,s letting anyone come visit our home.
Right now after not sleeping for 3 nights and still tring to run my busness I should not even be here.
I always say , Don't let anyone take away your fun of the hobby.
I have seen and meet Lewis Polk many times, I have meet other makers of products. I have talked with dealers big and small.
Lewis has put out of his own pocket money to try to get shows going to help the hobby. some have failed.
I have seen him read clinics from script as I have done on some subjects to keep me on track.
I saw our guess speaker read from script at the national .
Man I get so tired of the same as---les picking on any and all little things. Even big things then I see those same people at shows acting, I mean ACTING friendly to everyone.
Yet running long threads on nit picking shi-. 
Don't you ever want to encourage some one for tring??
I've been around know it alls at clubs and at shows. They are great in one or two areas but suck in all the rest, maybe we should nit pick on all your weak spots.
Any one who knows me Knows I don't have to prove anything. 
No other company gets out there and is talked about even when I point out small problems in their work. But boy ,If it was from Arsito you'd be all over it.

Shad, you know this has gone on for years.. 
Dwight is the only one I see that tries to do something. But if the top owner of the company stand s back them why deal with stuff.

Great thread Mr C.

I agree totally, you need to be careful of those people at the shows that are back stabbers.

2 faced as you say i agree, especially the ones that take free product from manufactures and pretend to be 


everyone's friend. Those are the people that are killing the hobby. 


I enjoy playing with my trains, Not playing politics with the old guys who think their way is the only way. 


Salesmanship 101








Adam


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Enough already! All innuendos and suggestions of name calling need to end now. You are beginning to act like unruly little children instead of mature adults and it is not conducive to intelligent discussion.

Jim


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

See 
even the trouble makers are happy, lock her down and beam me up Scotty. 
Back to bed, dang head/chest flew won't leave and I have tours next friday... 

I will go back to ignoring it untill I tell a new person to come visit MLS, and they respond,"no things ,I tried that site, they are always tring to get one up on one- another".


----------



## NYC Buff (Sep 21, 2008)

Whether vocation or avocation any endeavor has a distribution of opinions. There are extremes on either side of the center. Usually the extremes are more vocal in their responses to issues associated with the job or hobby. 

To maintain a sense of perspective for your participation in the vocation or avocation, sometimes you have to "suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune." Ofttimes the slings and arrows cause injury both real and imagined but perspective says the perceived injury may not have been intended. 

A rant by an aggrieved party is a natural consequence of the perceived slight or abuse. Sometimes these rants provide perspective regarding issues associated with purveyed goods. Therefore, the rant serves a purpose. The key is whether the the rant devolves to a vitriolic assault and diatribe. Often this occurs as the result of misunderstanding and poor communication which falls on the shoulders of all invoved parties. 

There are individuals, who by their very nature deal negatively with all issues, that should be obvious from their regular behavior. These individuals sieze on any opportunity to inject their venom into the discussion. Anyone can offer a viewpoint regarding an issue but that viewpoint is not germaine to the discussion and issue. The dispute and debate is between the parties involved not outsiders with minimal familiarity with the "true" circumstances of the dispute and ensuing debate. These people are the ones who should be ignored by the majority for true perspective not sullied by the injected venom. They should also be dealt with in a manner consistent with the rules of the site including being ostracized by moderators. 

No manufacturer is perfect! No manufacturer supplies the ideal product! Those are opinions based on observations made over a career in manufacturing that is underpinned by considerable experience. If you have an issue with a purveyor of goods, it is courteous and wise to keep the dispute between the active parties not cast a net to involve others. Airing laundry in public only stirs emotion and raises passions to a fever pitch that panders to extreme views and creates the atmosphere for intervention by those at the edges of the group.


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

At the request of the threads originator, Marty, I am locking this thread. Please also re read the rules of the forums posted by Shad. It is unfortunate that some of these have been ignored.

Jim Francis, Moderator


----------

